
Imperial College COVID-19 model “not robust to model specification” - malchow
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.22.20160341v1
======
malchow
"Given the analyses that we have performed using the two models that the
Imperial College team has developed, one cannot exclude that the attribution
of benefit to complete lockdown is a modelling artefact."

